
8 Google Products Larry Page Should Kill - kaka
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-products-2011-1
======
hypotenuse
All on one page: [http://www.businessinsider.com/google-
products-2011-1?slop=1...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-
products-2011-1?slop=1#slideshow-start)

------
ambirex
The products are:

* Knol

* Orkut

* Buzz

* Google Health

* Boutiques ( like U.S. patents and academic research papers )

* Self driving cars

* Chrome OS

* Google TV

------
dholowiski
Slideshow fail. Please put everything on one page.

